# Linux QT4



## hrkfrd (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello there,

I'm currently trying to make a port for the native Spotify client on Linux, however it requires the QT4 libraries. I am only able to find qt3 as a USE_LINUX_APPS flag though.
Are the QT4 libs available for Linux apps at all?


----------



## swills@ (Jul 16, 2011)

FWIW, I tried getting a port of this going as well. I created ports for the needed libraries and got it to run, but after running it, nothing ever appeared on screen.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 16, 2011)

according to `$ psearch linux | grep -i qt`
There are no QT4 libs for Linux "emulation" layer


----------

